# Remplacer HDD par SSD dans iMac 2009



## florian1003 (10 Mars 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'aimerais redonner un coup de fouet à mon iMac 2009 21,5" Core 2 Duo 8 Go de RAM. Actuellement, il tourne correctement mais sans plus. Certes, le processeur est assez limité mais le disque dur (500 Go, 7200 trs/min) ralentit aussi pas mal la machine. Au niveau capacité, 500 Go suffit largement, c'est pourquoi j'aimerais carrément remplacer le HDD par le SSD et non simplement ajouter le SSD en enlevant le SuperDrive et ainsi bénéficier du full-SSD et non un espèce de FusionDrive bricolé ! 
Pour le SSD, j'ai pensé au Crucial M4, ou encore au Samsung 840 Pro Serie, ou au Plextor M5 Pro Xtreme, tous en version 512 Go. Cependant, en faisant les recherches, j'ai remarqué que ces SSD utilisent le SATA 3 alors que mon iMac utilise la SATA 2 , il ne sert alors à rien d'acheter un SSD dernier cri si il est aussi performant dans ma machine qu'un SSD datant de l'année dernière ... 

J'aimerais ainsi avoir des avis de personnes utilisant actuellement ce système ou bien désirant le faire, ou encore avoir un tutoriel expliquant comment faire (je n'ai pas trouvé sur internet )

Merci de m'avoir lu  et en attente de vos réponses


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mars 2013)

Avec un peu de chance c'est celui qui bénéficie du programme de remplacement.


----------



## florian1003 (10 Mars 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Avec un peu de chance c'est celui qui bénéficie du programme de remplacement.



J'avoue ne pas avoir tout compris ...


----------



## Fraaldr45 (10 Mars 2013)

Tous les infos ici:

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac-harddrive/


----------



## Pahra (10 Mars 2013)

Hello. Je suis à peu près dans le même cas que toi, j'ai aussi un iMac 2009 mais un 27". J'aimerai aussi passer au SSD avec ma configuration mais j'ai plusieurs interrogations. J'ai remonté un ancien post il y a quelques jours mais pas encore eu de retour (enfin j'ai pas regardé aujourd'hui). 

Mon soucis c'est que mon SuperDrive ne fonctionne plus correctement, avec iTunes il importe correctement mais plus avec XLD, alors qu'il est passé trois fois par le Apple Care. Du coup j'aimerai le remplacer par un SSD mais je m'interroge quant aux perfs de la prise SATA2 du SuperDrive. 

Idem j'ai dans le colimateur un 840 mais d'une part vu qu'il est relativement récent il est cher alors que j'aurai peut être pas forcément besoin d'un cheval de course de cette trempe là, un SSD en SATA2 suffirait aussi mais je peine à trouver une bonne référence. 

Ce que je sais c'est que la manip' est facturée 70 de main d'oeuvre à BeMac + SSD + éventuellement l'adaptateur pour installer le disque à la place du SuperDrive. Ce que je sais aussi c'est qu'il vaut mieux se faire fournir le SSD par l'installateur plutôt que de venir avec ton propre SSD acheté moins cher sur Amazon. Parce que si t'as un problème avec ton nouveau SSD acheté par toi même, ton installateur te chiera dans les bottes et te demandera de repayer de la main d'oeuvre pour rouvrir le Mac et faire le remplacement. Alors que si tu prends l'option clé en main (SSD fourni par l'installateur), ce sera lui qui prendra en charge les réparations en cas de pépin dans les trois mois après la customisation. 

En tout cas j'ai vu le bénéfice d'un tel disque dans une machine similaire à la tienne. Niveau bensh les résultats sont pas fantastiques (vitesse de transfert brut pas exceptionnelles, je sais pas trop pourquoi d'ailleurs, donc dans un premier temps un peu déçu par l'évolution plutôt modeste) mais point de vue réactivité ya pas photo, c'est le jour et la nuit. La CS5 s'ouvre en un clin d'oeil.


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mars 2013)

Fraaldr45 a dit:


> Tous les infos ici:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac-harddrive/



Merci. 

J'apprends donc que seul le 1 téra est remplacé.


----------



## jerlaboule (10 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai l'intention de donner un coup de fouet a mon iMac 27" I7; 2,8Ghz en y installant un SSD, mon iMac est concerné par l'echange du DD, je vais donc me rapprocher de macline Mons pour savoir combien ils facturent un SSD + la main duvre.
je compte aussi y ajouter de la RAM (4Go aujourd'hui), combien puis je en installer au max et puis je passer a autre chose que de la 1067 ?

merci.

Jérôme


----------



## florian1003 (10 Mars 2013)

Du coup vous me conseillez quel SSD ? SATA 2 ou 3 ? 
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un lien pour effectuer la man&#339;uvre ?


----------



## Pahra (10 Mars 2013)

Si tu veux réaliser l'opération tout seul je crois qu'en trente secondes tu trouves les tutos sur iFixit ou MacBidouille. Free rame j'arrive pas à charger la page. 

Sinon Un coup de fil à BeMac. Mais faut que tu es une enseigne à proximité. 

Pour le type de ram à ajouter dans ton Mac, télécharge MacTracker, il t'identifiera la référence compatible et le maximum de mémoire supportée. Si c'est un iMac 27" de 2009 c'est 16 gigas max et il me semble que c'est de la 8500 (1066mhz).


----------



## jerlaboule (10 Mars 2013)

Pahra a dit:


> Si tu veux réaliser l'opération tout seul je crois qu'en trente secondes tu trouves les tutos sur iFixit ou MacBidouille. Free rame j'arrive pas à charger la page.
> 
> Sinon Un coup de fil à BeMac. Mais faut que tu es une enseigne à proximité.
> 
> Pour le type de ram à ajouter dans ton Mac, télécharge MacTracker, il t'identifiera la référence compatible et le maximum de mémoire supportée. Si c'est un iMac 27" de 2009 c'est 16 gigas max et il me semble que c'est de la 8500 (1066mhz).


  Bonsoir,

Perso, je ne pense pas changer le DD moi même car l'iMac etant eligible pour le changement de DD, je demanderai de mettre en place un SSD a la place du DD de remplacement.
Concernant le memoire, c'est bien 16Go maxi en 1066.

Je pense qu'un SSD et 8Go de mémoire devraient déjà donner un coup de jeune a mon iMac.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Mars 2013)

florian1003 a dit:


> Du coup vous me conseillez quel SSD ? SATA 2 ou 3 ?


SATA 3 (par ex. le Crucial M4, plus tout jeune mais suffisant pour ta machine).


----------



## Jozofa (12 Mars 2013)

@ Jerlaboule :

Si je peux te conseiller (ayant fait la même chose), fais changer ton HDD sous garantie et AJOUTE un SSD, ils peuvent le faire sans problème.

Moi, j'ai même apporté le SSD et ils m'ont juste compté la main duvre et les accessoires.

Le changement est radical


----------



## jerlaboule (12 Mars 2013)

Jozofa a dit:


> @ Jerlaboule :
> 
> Si je peux te conseiller (ayant fait la même chose), fais changer ton HDD sous garantie et AJOUTE un SSD, ils peuvent le faire sans problème.
> 
> ...


Tu as ajouté un SSD a la place du superdrive ?
J'ai envoyé un mail a macline pour connaitre le tarif du SSD + main d'oeuvre, je devrais avoir une réponse Jeudi.


----------



## Jozofa (12 Mars 2013)

Non, pas à la place du superdrive, dans l'Imac.

Comme ça, tu perds rien.

Un conseil, essaie de pouvoir fournir le SSD, car il exagère souvent sur ce genre d'article !


----------



## jerlaboule (12 Mars 2013)

Jozofa a dit:


> Non, pas à la place du superdrive, dans l'Imac.
> 
> Comme ça, tu perds rien.
> 
> Un conseil, essaie de pouvoir fournir le SSD, car il exagère souvent sur ce genre d'article !


Il y a de la place dans l'imac por y ajouter un SSD en plus du DD et du superdrive ?
J'ai demandé un devis, si le prix du SSD trop élevé, je demanderai si je peux le fournir.
Perso je verrai bien celui là :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/26093/samsung-disque-ssd-serie-840-pro-256-go-25-sata-iii.html

ou :

http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/partspecs.aspx?IMODULE=CT256M4SSD2


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2013)

jerlaboule a dit:


> Il y a de la place dans l'imac por y ajouter un SSD en plus du DD et du superdrive ?


Dans certains iMac, oui (dans un iMac 2011 j'ai le SSD + le DD + le SuperDrive)

Pour le modèle de SSD, si tu as un iMac 2009, prends le Crucial, bcp moins cher que le Samsung.


----------



## Jozofa (12 Mars 2013)

Et oui, ce cher Sly à la chance d'avoir la même configuration que moi


----------



## jerlaboule (12 Mars 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Dans certains iMac, oui (dans un iMac 2011 j'ai le SSD + le DD + le SuperDrive)
> 
> Pour le modèle de SSD, si tu as un iMac 2009, prends le Crucial, bcp moins cher que le Samsung.


Ok, merci.
j'ai vu que le crucial est beaucoup moins cher.
le technicien de MacLine doit me contacter jeudi, je verrai bien ce qu'il propose.


----------



## florian1003 (12 Mars 2013)

Du coup je me suis renseign&#233; et j'ai trouv&#233; le SSD Samsung 840 (pas le Pro) 512 Go &#224; 290 &#8364; et le Crucial M4 &#224; 340 &#8364;. Je prends le Samsung ou le Crucial au vu du prix ? 
Sinon pour la RAM, c'est bon j'ai d&#233;j&#224; upgrad&#233; de 4 &#224; 8 Go chez Crucial pour 20 &#8364;


----------



## jerlaboule (12 Mars 2013)

florian1003 a dit:


> Du coup je me suis renseigné et j'ai trouvé le SSD Samsung 840 (pas le Pro) 512 Go à 290  et le Crucial M4 à 340 . Je prends le Samsung ou le Crucial au vu du prix ?
> Sinon pour la RAM, c'est bon j'ai déjà upgradé de 4 à 8 Go chez Crucial pour 20 



Simple curiosité comment as tu fais pour avoir un tel prix sur la ram ?


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2013)

florian1003 a dit:


> Je prends le Samsung ou le Crucial au vu du prix ?


Attend une promo sur le Crucial (déjà trouvé à 270 )


----------



## Jozofa (13 Mars 2013)

Samsung Pro 256gb à 229 

Faudra faire un choix ! lol


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2013)

Je crois que jerlaboule veut un 512 Go


----------



## jerlaboule (13 Mars 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je crois que jerlaboule veut un 512 Go


Non, surtout si je peux laisser le 1To dans l'imac, 256Go suffiront.
Et au pire même si je peux pas laisser le 1To dedans, j'achete un boitier externe avec FW800 donc 256Go me suffisent.


----------



## florian1003 (13 Mars 2013)

Pour la RAM à 20 &#8364;, crucial.com ! Mais la RAM a un peu augmenté depuis 1 an (date à laquelle je l'ai achetée), maintenant aux alentours de 30 &#8364;.

Sinon pour en revenir au topic, vous pensez qu'il y a de la place pour SuperDrive + DD + SSD dans un iMac 21,5" 2009 ?


----------



## Jozofa (13 Mars 2013)

Euh d'après ce que j'ai déjà pu lire, je ne pense pas que dans 21" cela rentre !


----------



## dvd (13 Mars 2013)

florian1003 a dit:


> Du coup vous me conseillez quel SSD ? SATA 2 ou 3 ?
> Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un lien pour effectuer la manuvre ?



Je te conseille d'acheter du SSD SATA 3 (ya que ca de toutes les façons). Même si ton iMac ne gère que le SATA 2 tu verras déjà la différence avec ton disque dur mécanique. Vraiment. Le SATA 3 te permettra de recycler ton SSD lors d'un prochain achat mac (en disque dur interne ou externe).


----------



## jerlaboule (13 Mars 2013)

florian1003 a dit:


> Pour la RAM à 20 , crucial.com ! Mais la RAM a un peu augmenté depuis 1 an (date à laquelle je l'ai achetée), maintenant aux alentours de 30 .
> 
> Sinon pour en revenir au topic, vous pensez qu'il y a de la place pour SuperDrive + DD + SSD dans un iMac 21,5" 2009 ?


  Ok merci, mais bon, ça a bien augmenté :

http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/list...el Core i7 (27-inch - DDR3) Late 2009&Cat=RAM


----------



## florian1003 (13 Mars 2013)

Moi j'ai acheté que 4 Go donc actuellement elle est à 31,25 &#8364; ...

Sinon il semblerai, que, comme le dit Jozofa, il faille remplacer le DD par le SSD. Je me suis renseigné et j'ai vu que les ventilateurs s'affolent alors car ils ne savent plus repérer la sonde du DD, comment faire ?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2013)

florian1003 a dit:


> Sinon il semblerai, que, comme le dit Jozofa, il faille remplacer le DD par le SSD. Je me suis renseigné et j'ai vu que les ventilateurs s'affolent alors car ils ne savent plus repérer la sonde du DD, comment faire ?


Pour un imac 2009 ? En es tu sûr ?

Si oui (mais j'ai un doute), pas vraiment d'alternative : il faut garder le dd; donc mettre le SSD à la place du Superdrive.


----------



## jerlaboule (13 Mars 2013)

florian1003 a dit:


> Moi j'ai acheté que 4 Go donc actuellement elle est à 31,25  ...
> 
> Sinon il semblerai, que, comme le dit Jozofa, il faille remplacer le DD par le SSD. Je me suis renseigné et j'ai vu que les ventilateurs s'affolent alors car ils ne savent plus repérer la sonde du DD, comment faire ?


  ok.
Merci


----------



## florian1003 (15 Mars 2013)

Merci à tous


----------



## Mr Fon (11 Novembre 2013)

slt à tous,

Je m'insère dans le sujet  pour apporter mon simple témoignage.

iMac 27' fin 2009 2,66Ghz i5. hors garantie.
Mon disque dur interne 1to d'origine a subitement lâché. Avant de tenter une aventure "démontage de la bête" je passe voir le SAV Premium Reseller du quartier.

Celui-ci me dit que mon DD faisait partie des DD défectueux de ces machines et que Apple avait l'année dernière opéré à un programme de remplacement. Il prend tt de même contact avec Apple qui autorise qd même  le remplacement du DD gratuitement (chouette) malgrès l'expiration de la campagne.

Du coup, avec accord des gars du SAV j'en ai profité pour leur faire ajouter un SSD 240go que je leur ai fourni, en lieu et place du Superdrive. 
Quitte à faire renaître la machine, je l'ai également monté à 16go de RAM.

Apres installation du système sur le SSD et rapatriement de mes données sur le DD interne, je dois dire que ma machine est ultra réactive et repartie pour quelques années encore !!! 

Ya pas a dire, c'est tout de même le jour et la nuit. Pour ceux qui comme moi aime conserver leur machine un moment, c'est une opération qui vaut vraiment le coup que je conseille. 

Bien à vous !


----------



## scaryfan (11 Novembre 2013)

Pour ma part (de pomme :love, j'ai réalisé cette manip' il y a quelques temps déjà et effectivement, ça donne un vrai coup de peps à la machine (voir ma signature).
Aujourd'hui, je me pose la question de mettre un SSD à la place du DD d'origine qui me sert pour les données...  Ça ferait 2 SSD...


----------



## jerlaboule (11 Novembre 2013)

Mr Fon a dit:


> slt à tous,
> 
> Je m'insère dans le sujet  pour apporter mon simple témoignage.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir,

Combien t'a couté l'opération (SSD + main d'oeuvre) stp ?

Merci.


----------



## Mr Fon (12 Novembre 2013)

jerlaboule a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Combien t'a couté l'opération (SSD + main d'oeuvre) stp ?
> 
> Merci.



Le SSD : un M500 crucial 240go chez Macway pris directement en magasin lors de mon passage sur Paris en oct. + Caddy optical Bay = 219,91&#8364;
50&#8364; de main d'oeuvre (ils m'ont compté 1/2h de main d'oeuvre) pour l'opération.
La RAM je l'avais déjà depuis un moment sous le coude d'un pote (donc je la compte pas dedans et merci Apple d'avoir offert le remplacement du DD interne 1to gracieusement)

Soit 269,91&#8364; au total pour j'espère pouvoir profiter de mon iMac encore pour de nbreuses années (c'est que je l'aime bien :love: et pô envie d'en changer).


----------



## jerlaboule (12 Novembre 2013)

Mr Fon a dit:


> Le SSD : un M500 crucial 240go chez Macway pris directement en magasin lors de mon passage sur Paris en oct. + Caddy optical Bay = 219,91
> 50 de main d'oeuvre (ils m'ont compté 1/2h de main d'oeuvre) pour l'opération.
> La RAM je l'avais déjà depuis un moment sous le coude d'un pote (donc je la compte pas dedans et merci Apple d'avoir offert le remplacement du DD interne 1to gracieusement)
> 
> Soit 269,91 au total pour j'espère pouvoir profiter de mon iMac encore pour de nbreuses années (c'est que je l'aime bien :love: et pô envie d'en changer).


Ok, merci.
Je viens de passer de 4Go de RAM a 12, je vois déjà la différence mais je compte installer un SSD.
Je me suis renseigné chez easy M a mons, ils comptent entre 80 et 120 HT de main d'oeuvre déjà.

Je vais voir si c'est compliqué a faire soi même.


----------



## Tayo (16 Janvier 2016)

florian1003 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'aimerais redonner un coup de fouet à mon iMac 2009 21,5" Core 2 Duo 8 Go de RAM. Actuellement, il tourne correctement mais sans plus. Certes, le processeur est assez limité mais le disque dur (500 Go, 7200 trs/min) ralentit aussi pas mal la machine. Au niveau capacité, 500 Go suffit largement, c'est pourquoi j'aimerais carrément remplacer le HDD par le SSD et non simplement ajouter le SSD en enlevant le SuperDrive et ainsi bénéficier du full-SSD et non un espèce de FusionDrive bricolé !
> Pour le SSD, j'ai pensé au Crucial M4, ou encore au Samsung 840 Pro Serie, ou au Plextor M5 Pro Xtreme, tous en version 512 Go. Cependant, en faisant les recherches, j'ai remarqué que ces SSD utilisent le SATA 3 alors que mon iMac utilise la SATA 2 , il ne sert alors à rien d'acheter un SSD dernier cri si il est aussi performant dans ma machine qu'un SSD datant de l'année dernière ...
> ...





florian1003 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'aimerais redonner un coup de fouet à mon iMac 2009 21,5" Core 2 Duo 8 Go de RAM. Actuellement, il tourne correctement mais sans plus. Certes, le processeur est assez limité mais le disque dur (500 Go, 7200 trs/min) ralentit aussi pas mal la machine. Au niveau capacité, 500 Go suffit largement, c'est pourquoi j'aimerais carrément remplacer le HDD par le SSD et non simplement ajouter le SSD en enlevant le SuperDrive et ainsi bénéficier du full-SSD et non un espèce de FusionDrive bricolé !
> Pour le SSD, j'ai pensé au Crucial M4, ou encore au Samsung 840 Pro Serie, ou au Plextor M5 Pro Xtreme, tous en version 512 Go. Cependant, en faisant les recherches, j'ai remarqué que ces SSD utilisent le SATA 3 alors que mon iMac utilise la SATA 2 , il ne sert alors à rien d'acheter un SSD dernier cri si il est aussi performant dans ma machine qu'un SSD datant de l'année dernière ...
> ...




Hello tous le monde, je fais une petite mise a jours sur le post en date du 16 janvier 2016.

J'ai modifier le ssd de mon imac 27" de 2009 core 2 duo 3,04 ghz. 

Premierement tres simple, ajouter 4x4 ram de chez crucial qui s'adapte a l'imac prendres les bonnes barettes ( perso acheter sur amazon 75 euro les 2) simple a changer il faut voir les tuto sur youtube.

Apres ca j'ai changer mon disque SATA 3,5" par un SSD CRUCIAL mx200 500gb. 2,5", l'un des meilleurs disque crucial ssd.

Pour le changement il vous faut: 

- le crucial ssd mx200 ( 200euros +-)
- 2 ventouse de 10cm +- ( 10 euros)
- tourne vis  torks , un de 8 et un autre de 10, avec le bout en emant. 
- un HDD converter 2,5" to 3,5" SATA HDDS, de chez ICY BOX, tres pratique une boxe en plastique avec radiateur alu, pour avoir un resultat PROPRE et immobile dans votre imac.
- pate thermique artic mx-2 ( facultatif mais conseillé)
- un petit trombone a couper pour faire un " U" 
- un cable USB 3 UGREEN VERS SATA ( pour brancher votre disque dure l'ancien sur votre imac par usb 2 et lutiliser comme disque dur externe)

Grace au tuto sur youtube vous faite le changement simplement en suivant les infos, n'oubliez pas la pate thermique a etaler sur le disque dur ssd(  apres avoir enlevé letiquette colé) et mettre le ssd dans la box 3,5".

Lors du changement le cable thermique, utiliser le petit trombone, a mettre dans les 2 petit trou pour eviter que le ventilo ce lance pour rien. Accrocher se cable par un zip en plastique pour pas qu'il se balade dans l'imac.

Le reste est simple a faire juste le reinstaller proprement.

L'imac ne ce lancera pas avec le ssd seul. 

Il faut brancher le disque dur par usb avec l'adaptateur, et allumer l'imac en restant appuyé sur : Cmd + R jusqu'a l'apparition d'un menu.

Il faut creer un partition du Crucial ssd, dans utilitaire de disque en mettant le nom que vous voulez.

Suite a ceci, il faut cliquer sur installer OSX, vous faite suivant accepter, entrez vos donnée apple et SURTOUT bien selectionner le disque crucial pour l'installation de OSX.

Pour info, le disque dur branché par usb sert de disque dur de demarage. 

Apres l'installation votre crucial se lance avec losx installé. Et suivez les etapes simplement.

N'oubliez pas ensuite de creer une TRIM ( voir les forum pour creer une TRIM pavec le terminal)

N'hesitez pas a me contacter qi des question

Peace!


----------

